# How To Save A Zoomed-In Image?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi watch fans,

Please excuse my ignorance, but is there an easy way to save a zoomed-in image?

Many thanks Martin


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

More information please. Zoomed in where, zoomed in how or with what?

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> More information please. Zoomed in where, zoomed in how or with what?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Sorry this is what I mean, I have saved my images on my PC, rather than just crop, I find if I zoom in sometimes I get a better picture, but how do I save the zoomed in image?

Thanks 

I have managed to do it, via snipping tool in windows 7, but not sure thats the best way, but happy it works


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think I know what you mean. If I zoom in 400% on an image while viewing it with Internet explorer, it looks quite good. If I take the original image and zoom in 400% with a graphics editting program it looks pixelated. IE has image smothing software built in. To equal this with your graphics program, you'll need to play around with the smoothing options in that program.

Am I making sense or did I completely misread your intent?

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I think I know what you mean. If I zoom in 400% on an image while viewing it with Internet explorer, it looks quite good. If I take the original image and zoom in 400% with a graphics editting program it looks pixelated. IE has image smothing software built in. To equal this with your graphics program, you'll need to play around with the smoothing options in that program.
> 
> Am I making sense or did I completely misread your intent?
> 
> ...


Yes it makes, sense  thanks William,

The snipping tool does the job, but the saved image is not brilliant quality, but satisfactory. I cant seem to do it any other way with my software.

If any other members no an alternative, would like to hear it,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I'm right in saying the snipping tool in Windows 7 is just a screen capture, and doesn't crop the actual image which is why the quality is not very good.

I use various image editing programmes as part of my day to day work, and they all have cropping tools, so this is easy for me. If you haven't already got anything suitable, you could try a free download of the various shareware programmes. Even the most basic software should have a decent cropping tool included.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I still have vista and can crop a part of an image with reasonable results in the picture viewer. I take the picture at the the max size available on the camera, copied the image so as I still have the original then cropped the bit I wanted and saved it. Nothing special but it worked.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Davey P said:


> I think I'm right in saying the snipping tool in Windows 7 is just a screen capture, and doesn't crop the actual image which is why the quality is not very good.
> 
> I use various image editing programmes as part of my day to day work, and they all have cropping tools, so this is easy for me. If you haven't already got anything suitable, you could try a free download of the various shareware programmes. Even the most basic software should have a decent cropping tool included.


Yes that is exactly correct, I have cropping software that works for cropping, but I want a way to save a zoomed image not to crop one 

I suppose cropping has the same result  sorry about that  but its seems you have more manipulation via zoom, I hope that makes sense .............

many thanks Martin


----------

